# ++ زمن ........الحب ..++



## sam_msm (6 أغسطس 2007)

](( وتحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك ومن كل
قدرتك . هذه هي الوصية الاولى . مر12 : 30))

هذه هى الوصيه الاولى وهى كل شيئ لانه منها وعليها تقوم حياة الانسان وأبديته,
الذى خلق الانسان وكونه هى ايدى الله .والحياة التى فى الانسان ما هى الا نفخه من روح الله ,.

وعندما فتح الانسان عينه لم يجد سوى الله ,هو كل شيئ ليه ,ولم تكون هناك فكرة استقلال عن الله فى الانسان الاول ولكن هذه الفكرة دخلت بغواية الشيطان والسقوط.

الخلاصه الانسان داخله ميل طبيعى لله وداخله أن الله هو اساس وجود الانسانيه ,وبطريقه اوضح هناك دافع داخلى فى الانسان بيكشف ان الابدية واستمرار الوجود مستحيل ان تتحقق للانسان الا فى الله والابدية هى شعور دفين بالحب ,

لان الله محبة لذلك يسعى الانسان الى المحبة والاتحاد بها .فكل رغبات الانسان تتلخص فى المحبة . 

ولكن ...........!!!!!!! 


الخطورة الكبيرة ان السقوط ثم عدم أدراك عمل المسيح فى الفداء جعل الكثيرون ينحرفون بعيدآ عن الوصيه الاولى ,والتى مستحيل يستقر الانسان ويرتاح الا اذا عاش فيها ,.
والغريب ان الشيطان يخدع الانسان بقوة فى جعل الانسان يضع ابديته وراحته فى أى شيئ بخلاف الله ,ويستغل الانسان غرائز الانسان فى أن يضع أصبعه فيها بموافقة الانسان حتى يضخم الغرائز ويجعلها تخرج عن أطارها الطبيعى الذى رسمه الله ,وبالتالى يترك الانسان الوصيه الاولى ,وهى محبة المسيح ويضع هذا الحب فى أنسان!!!!!

وعندما لا يجد الانسان ما كان يحلم بيه فى الانسان الذى وضع فيه كل شعوره بالابدية المريحه ,يتركه ليبحث عن أخر وهكذا...........

اذا ضرورى ان يدرك الانسان ان راحته الابديه وسعادته الابديه هى فى الله ومحبة الله لانها الوصية الاولى ,بينما كل الامور الاخرى فى الحياة وضعت حتى تتجلى محبة الله فى الانسان ومحبة الانسان لله.

فالزواج ليس هدف فى حد ذاته لحياة الانسان ولكنه وسيله معينه لكشف محبة الله ,فمن لا يدرك محبة المسيح لنفسه بصورة جيده يمكن أن يدركها بطريقه ملموسه خلال سر الزيجه 


ولكن..............!! 

سر الزيجه يوصل الى سر اعظم, جسر يوصل الى ماهو أعظم سر اتحاد المسيح بالكنيسة اى المؤمنين .اذا لم يوصل سر الزيجه الى سر اتحاد المسيح بالكنيسة وهو الاعظم يكون سر الزيجه فقد معناه واهميته واصبحت علاقه اجتماعية تنتهى بأنتهاء ملذات الجسد فقط .........

فسر الزيجه جسر ليوصل المؤمنين الى سر عظيم جدآآآآآآآ جدآآآآآآآآآ هو سر اتحاد المسيح بالنفس 

((هذا السر عظيم ولكنني انا اقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة . أف 5 : 32))

وهناك من توصل بعمق الى هذا السر العظيم ودابوا فى محبة المسيح حتى نسوا الاكل والشرب والزواج وكل ما فى العالم وهؤلاء سكنوا فى الشقوق والمغائر وشقوق الارض من أجل عظم محبتهم فى المللك المسيح وادركوا الوصيه الاولى.

اذا هدف الحياه كلها ولكل انسان ليس شيئ بخلاف اكتشاف محبة المسيح الفعاله سواء بمساعدة سر الزيجه أو بالخدمه أو بنعمه خاصه من المسيح المهم اساس حياة الانسان كما قال الانجيل فى الوصيه الاولى.

وياخسارة الحياة فى الانسان الذى لم يكتشف محبة المسيح بعد او لم تتحرك نفسه وقلبه بحبه .

,ويالخسارة الانسان الذى يبتعد بعيدآ عن هذه المحبة بمحبة أشياء أخرى باطله ويشجعه الشيطان ويلهى نفسه بها .

ويالشقاوة من ابتعد أكثر بسبب سقوطه تحت اللذة الجسدية التى تحارب النفس بالشهواة التى فى العالم وفرغ كل طاقة قلبه فيها .

الى كل نفس يقف المسيح أمامها باكى يطلبها ويترجاها,


ارفع عينك الى الملك المسيح محبوب النفس الاول والاخير . واذا كان قلبك لم يشعر من قبل بفيض محبته فأسجد الى الارض وابكى امامه بكل قلبك واطلب منه ان يسكب شعاع حبه فى قلبك ,لان حبه هو الحياة .

محبة المسيح هى الضامن الوحيد للانسان ليعبر من الموت الى الحياة.

محبة المسيح هى العلامه والسمه التى عندما يراها ملاك الموت والهلاك على الانسان يعبر عنه .

محبة المسيح هى الشفيع الذى يشفع للانسان ويتكلم عنه عندما يعجز الانسان وتضعف قواه ويكون غير قادر على الكلام امام عرش الديان العادل.

يا ابن الله اسكب محبتك علينا جميعآ ,احى نفوسنا بحبك ,افتح قلوبنا ونقيها لتقبل حبك الفياض ,
انت اتيت الينا وفتح لنا زمن الحب لتسترنا بحبك وخلاصك:

((( فمررت بك ورأيتك واذ زمنك زمن الحب . فبسطت ذيلي عليك وسترت
عورتك وحلفت لك ودخلت معك في عهد يقول السيد الرب فصرت لي . )))) حز 16 :8

اه الشكرك ليك يا رب لاننا فى زمن الحب ومن قبل الحب انت تستر عورتنا , وتدعونا الى عهد جديد هو عهد الحب ,نبه قلوبنا يارب ان زمن الحب له نهاية ,ومن لا يستغل زمن الحب سوف يسقط فى زمن الدينونه , ومن يحتمل الدينونه يارب ؟؟؟


يارب كل من يتطلع اليك اغمره بالحب حتى ينتقل من الموت الى الحياة ,كل عطشان الى حبك اعطيه يا ابن الله من ماء حبك الذى من يشرب منه لا يعطش ابدآ كل كنيستك يارب كل انسان يريدك ويصرخ نحوك لا تتركه ,امين يارب.+++


----------



## mero 2007 (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ++ زمن ........الحب ..++*

((( فمررت بك ورأيتك واذ زمنك زمن الحب . فبسطت ذيلي عليك وسترت
عورتك وحلفت لك ودخلت معك في عهد يقول السيد الرب فصرت لي . )))) حز 16 :8

ربنا يعطينا ان نعيش دايما فى زمن حب بين احضانه

ميرسى لهذة التعزية​


----------



## marnono2021 (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ++ زمن ........الحب ..++*

اشكرك على الموضوع الجميل دة
ويرت كلنا نسعى الى الحب والمحبةلان الله محبة        :59:
ربنا يخلى حيتنا كلنا مليئة بالحب
ربنا يبارك حياتك
اذكرونى فى صلاتكم:59:


----------



## candy shop (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ++ زمن ........الحب ..++*

شكرااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع  الجميل دا

وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ++ زمن ........الحب ..++*

*شكرا على كلاماتك الجميلة دى​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ++ زمن ........الحب ..++*

:yahoo::smil12::yahoo:


----------



## sam_msm (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ++ زمن ........الحب ..++*

أشكركم جدآآآآآآآ المسيح يبارك فيكم وفى حياتكم


----------

